# Cargar batería de portatil abierto



## Meta (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola:

Quiero cargar una batería de 10.8V de un portatil. Su cargador es de 19V para alimentar el PC.

Se que a través del portatil que se alimenta de 19Vdc. Lo que no se es si puedo alimentar directamente dede las baterías ya que las tengo abierta.

Me da la sencación que si se me ocurre poner 19V cuando en total debe estar cargado hasta 10.8V se revientan nada más conectarlo.

Saludo.


----------



## CarlosPosada (Oct 22, 2013)

Hola Meta, por regla general, para cargar una batería de manera segura puedes usar una carga con una intensidad máxima del 10% del de la propia batería.

O sea si tienes una batería de 12V 8A, a esta la puedes cargar con una intensidad máxima de 0.8A ya sea constante o no esta intensidad nunca debe superar los 0.8A (o por lo menos no mucho) con una carga de 12 horas a esta intensidad la batería se la considera completamente cargada.

Por lo que a tu batería no le puedes "enchufar" directamente los 19V del cargador porque de seguro superará y por mucho el 10% de la capacidad de entrega de esa misma batería.

Tienes dos opciones para cargarla de manera externa:
Usar una fuente de tensión o corriente variable y regularla de manera tal que no supere ese 10%, empieza con los 10.8V de la propia batería y vas elevando la tensión asta que el amperímetro que debes tener en serie con la batería llegue a ese 10%
O poner una muy buena resistencia en serie con el cargador de 19V para que la tensión sobrante sea absorbida por la resistencia, ten en cuenta que si la batería tiene 10.8V y el cargador 19, la diferencia es de 8.2V, multiplica esta tensión por la corriente que debes cargar y tendrás la potencia de debe poder disipar dicha resistencia, un ejemplo:

19V - 10.8V = 8.2V

Si tu batería es de 4A, debemos cargarla con:

4A / 10 = 0.4A

Potencia de la resistencia:

8.2V * 0.4A = 3.28W Usar una standard de 5W (siempre mayor del valor calculado)

Valor de la resistencia:

8.2V / 0.4A = 20.5 Ohms Usar una standard de 22 Ohms (siempre mayor del valor calculado)

Como verás con ese cargador y una resistencia de 22ohms/5W puedes cargar una bateria (saca los cálculos para la tuya), pero te llevará mas tiempo una carga completa, porque a medida que la batería se carga la corriente decrece alargando el tiempo, y por supuesto es siempre más seguro cargarlo de la primera forma indicada ya que tenemos un control más seguro.

Espero te sea de utilidad, esto sirve para cualquier tipo de batería.

Un saludo.

Atte. CARLOS.


----------



## Scooter (Oct 23, 2013)

Seguramente el cargador que está dentro de la batería se alimente directo de los 19 y "él ya sabe" como tratar  las baterías.

Ojo, seguro no, seguramente.


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Fuente alimentación que uso ahora mismo es el del vídeo.





Salu2.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Probaste a encender la portatil mientras carga a 10,9 ?


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Pues...




...No.

Si te refieres encender el portatil con la fuente alimentación externa, no se me había ocurrido.. Aún así quiero saber los pines del conector de la batería y portatil. jejeejjeej,. De todas formas, encajar la batería abierta al portatil con los cables fuera es una tarea complicada. Por ahora.



Vaya experimento estoy haciendo.


----------



## DOSMETROS (Oct 23, 2013)

Claro , la idea es soldarle dos cablecitos a la batería y poner el cargador en 10,9V , cuando leas con el tester 10,8 V sobre la batería , entonces intentaría encenderla , no sea cosa que también te traben eso


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Buenas:

Lo intentaré, pero eso así no tiene mucho sentido, jejejeje, exceptuando que ponga baterías de ácido de plomo con su regulador a 10.8v.







Con ello estaría bien.

Aquí encontré como hacer un cargador y los trapiches de la gente.
http://www.taringa.net/posts/ebooks-tutoriales/2404095/Reciclando-baterias.html
http://www.taringa.net/posts/taringa/3459449/Revivi-la-bateria-de-tu-laptop.html

Pueden poner Web interesantes de este tipo como curiosidad o aprender, si conocen algunas ya.

Sigo investigando, ya tiene más de una hora cargando, haber si enciende. Lo que no se si la electrónica que te viene en la propia batería lo dejará funcionar.

Ver el archivo adjunto 100290

Saludo.,


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola de nuevo:

No, no funciona, me he dado cuenta que en ningún pin de salida de la batería suelta tensión, en cambio de los 4 conectores de la batería hasta la PCB de dicha batería, si funcionan.

En la batería me encontré pegado a una de ella en su interior, un sensor de temperatura. Tiene carga l abatería, pero no la proporciona al portatil.

Por algo será, me la juego que tiene que ver con la PCB integrada. Seguiré investigando más.

Saludo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 23, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> Hola de nuevo:
> 
> No, no funciona, me he dado cuenta que en ningún pin de salida de la batería suelta tensión, en cambio de los 4 conectores de la batería hasta la PCB de dicha batería, si funcionan.
> 
> ...



la placa que esta en la bateria lleva unos fusibles  smd


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Buenas:

No tiene. Lo he estado buscando uno a uno. Lo que me pasa a mi, le está pasando  a mucha gente. Una respuesta que soltó HP.



> "Señor, la batería del modelo que usted me informa ya cumplió un año. Nuestras baterías poseen un sistema que detecta las recargas y tienen una duración máxima aproximada de 1 a 1 año y medio. Unos 300 ciclos de carga, contando ciclo de carga independientemente de cuanto se cargue la batería por ciclo. Lo único que podemos recomendarle es cambiar la misma."



Ver más detalles.

Lo que no me importa cargar la batería sin problemas directamente sin el PC o otra batería externa hacia el portatil.

Saludo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 23, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> Buenas:
> 
> No tiene. Lo he estado buscando uno a uno. Lo que me pasa a mi, le está pasando  a mucha gente. Una respuesta que soltó HP.
> 
> ...




no se puede cargar directamete la bateria lleva una memoria eprom donde se guarda el porcentaje de carga calculado
si la memoria dice 0%  de carga aunque la bateria este cargada no funciona


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Hola:

No parece ser una EEPROM directamente, se parece un microcontrolador con EEPROM. Si fuera un estandar, podría extraer los datos y modificarlo, al menos para hacer experimentos y saber como quitar ese problema.

Encima en la PCB, le ponen hasta laca en todos sus componentes y contactos. Lo que cuentas arriba, está bien definido. *¿Cómo se resuelve el problema de la batería a 0% que nunca carga ni con el PC apagado?
*
Integrados que he visto por ahora.










http://www.ti.com/product/bq29330
http://www.ti.com/lit/an/slua436/slua436.pdf

Otro más.




http://www.ti.com/product/bq20z70

Hay que ver al fondo si esto puede ayudar algo realmente y como calibrar la batería.

Saludo.


----------



## analogico (Oct 23, 2013)

por lo que investigado
la bateria se comunica con el pc  con el protocolo  I2C por eso tiene tantos pines

en un foro ruso desubri que existe un programa para reprogramar baterias que se conecta con un adaptador i2c al puerto paralelo.
 tambien a las que usan una eprom mas estandar las reprogramaban con el dump de una bateria nueva  poder cambiarle las celdas

pero eso fue hace años, al final nunca pude reparar la bateria, pero aprendi algo


----------



## Meta (Oct 23, 2013)

Buena información.

Me imaginaba que usaban algún tipo de protocolo com I2C, ahora usarán el SPI o otro no conocido, solo por el propio fabricante.

Acabo de cargar el portatil a 2%, lo apagué y   lo encendí estando una hora y sigue en 2%, ajjajajaja. He hecho un puente hasta el portatil con dos cables, deja ver que pasa dentro de horas y les comento. Eso si, no controla la temperatura ni nada, solo el %, pero el PC no es capaz de encender en 2%.

Sigo investigando.


----------



## tidus (Ago 21, 2015)

hola.. tengo una batería de laptop antigua la cual desarme y le saque las pilas que trae por dentro, mi pregunta es, ¿no hay ningún problema si cargo cada pila con un cargador de celular?. es que ley en otro foro que estas baterías necesitaban un cargador especial y que si se cargaban con un cargador normal las pilas podían reventar...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2015)

Pues depende.
Algunas llevan protección y  otras no.
Seguramente no llevarán protección porque la tarjeta electrónica que hay en la batería ya protege


----------



## tidus (Ago 21, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Pues depende.
> Algunas llevan protección y  otras no.
> Seguramente no llevarán protección porque la tarjeta electrónica que hay en la batería ya protege



las pilas que tengo están sueltas... y no tienen nada.... crees que haya algún problema si las cargo con el cargador de celular?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2015)

Si. Pueden explotar.
Así seguro que no tienen protección interna. La protección estaba en la tarjeta electrónica.

Busca en el foro hay cargadores para baterías de litio.

El cargador del teléfono está mal nombrado, es un alimentador. El cargador está dentro del teléfono o dentro de la batería.


----------



## tidus (Ago 21, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Si. Pueden explotar.
> Así seguro que no tienen protección interna. La protección estaba en la tarjeta electrónica.
> 
> Busca en el foro hay cargadores para baterías de litio.
> ...




muchas gracias...





Scooter dijo:


> Si. Pueden explotar.
> Así seguro que no tienen protección interna. La protección estaba en la tarjeta electrónica.
> 
> Busca en el foro hay cargadores para baterías de litio.
> ...



ahh y muchas gracias por la aclaración, no tenia ni idea que el cargador era distinto que el alimentador, yo siempre he puesto a cargar las baterías de celular directo con una fuente de 5v, y hasta ahora ninguna a explotado, pero voy a ver si me armo un cargador...


----------



## Scooter (Ago 21, 2015)

Porque muchas de ellas llevan el cargador dentro o al menos una protección.


----------



## tidus (Ago 21, 2015)

Scooter dijo:


> Porque muchas de ellas llevan el cargador dentro o al menos una protección.



hay alguna manera de saber si una batería de tlf tiene el cargador dentro?


----------



## Scooter (Ago 23, 2015)

Si, la desmontas y miras . o la pones a cargar y si explota es que no tenía.


----------

